# Art therapy/talk therapy



## csm2000 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm wondering if there are any other folks out there who simply have a problem with the act of *talking* in therapy. As a recovered selective mute, I still clam up in there and she works really hard to pry me with questions, which helps although on occasion when something monumental happens during the week, I can go in and rattle on about it. It's talking about ACoA issues, PTSD and past SM that turns me into the Monosyllabic Monster. Sometimes I just completely check out and shut down, feel nothing, stutter.

After a year and a half, we seem recently be making most progress because I've started an art journal so we have something to talk about. Last session, however, she told me that simply showing it to her wasn't enough, we should be able to engage in talking about it together. And I get that. As I worked on my entry for next week, I ended up thinking about all kinds of crap so in addition to the art, I wrote an entire page about 'the early years', although I know I won't be able to read it out loud - too painful! 

Any one else having luck with art therapy? It seems like a good form of expression for the vocally challenged..


----------



## csm2000 (Oct 25, 2013)

Also...I am wondering when you aren't in therapy how much time do you think you spend thinking about it???


----------



## nature (Feb 28, 2014)

art works for me, it helps me make sense or find meaning in what i create... and is a better outlet to express myself than words.. I am not very verbose and i prefer to stay in the shadows but i find myself shining most when im engaged in something creative..

would love to see your work... if you have it somewhere on the internet


----------



## csm2000 (Oct 25, 2013)

Agree, it's quite calming and even gets to the point of meditative when I get so engrossed.
Thanks for your reply.


----------

